# Back2Basics



## Nitro Zeus (Jul 10, 2019)

so i went snowboarding as a kid several times and havent been back on snow for over 10 years and looking at some new gear for a trip i plan on going later this year to colorado, saw some noice Nitro boards but dont like the graphics on the top or base all that much, so i thought about vinyl wraping both sides or painting them, anyone have any experience or direct knowledge of how well a vinyl wrap will hold up especially with the board flex and hitting up rails and, or would it just be better to paint it? any paint to use thats best and wont drastically fade or scratch super quick on the snow and rails? saw some decent local spots around denver but want to check out aspen for sure, any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I would not paint the base if you really want to paint the board.
The structure of the base is what makes it slide. If you ruin the structure it will not want to slide well on snow.
And I really don't know how much rail hitting you are going to be doing if you have not snowboarded in 10 years and only had done a couple of times as a kid.
Probably should learn how to ride a snowboard first before you break a bone on the rail.


----------



## Nitro Zeus (Jul 10, 2019)

well i do alot of athletic action sports like skydiving, wakeboarding, bmx, motocross, cliff jumping, and paintball, so wakeboarding should for sure translate well and some skateboarding, not a complete fng to this kind of thing, and couple times as a kid was more like a couple summers spent at grandparents house up north to where i got decent at, not just tried it only once or twice, and hahahaha yea ive never broken a bone before but have torn both my acls,

as for painting it would be a complete resurfacing of the board done by a paid professional not with some spray cans from a local hardware store, i know what your saying though, in the manner of painting it would be like a brand new board just with a different graphic, thought vinyl wrap would be the cheaper route but especially with the board flex wasnt sure how it would hold up and especially on the base i doubt it would at all tbh,

i think an autobody paint shop would work and should definitely have some awesome paint to choose from, really just wanted some feedback on vinyl wrapping and or painting if there is a certain type of specific paint/vinyl to use and whatnot, want it to be better than the factory paint job if not at least equal to it, appreciate the feedback though.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Vinyl wrap your base and see how that works out for you.


----------



## Nitro Zeus (Jul 10, 2019)

lmao aight


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Nitro Zeus said:


> well i do alot of athletic action sports like skydiving, wakeboarding, bmx, motocross, cliff jumping, and paintball, so wakeboarding should for sure translate well and some skateboarding, not a complete fng to this kind of thing, and couple times as a kid was more like a couple summers spent at grandparents house up north to where i got decent at, not just tried it only once or twice, and hahahaha yea ive never broken a bone before but have torn both my acls,
> 
> as for painting it would be a complete resurfacing of the board done by a paid professional not with some spray cans from a local hardware store, i know what your saying though, in the manner of painting it would be like a brand new board just with a different graphic, thought vinyl wrap would be the cheaper route but especially with the board flex wasnt sure how it would hold up and especially on the base i doubt it would at all tbh,
> 
> i think an autobody paint shop would work and should definitely have some awesome paint to choose from, really just wanted some feedback on vinyl wrapping and or painting if there is a certain type of specific paint/vinyl to use and whatnot, want it to be better than the factory paint job if not at least equal to it, appreciate the feedback though.


I know very good skaters can't snowboard first time on a snowboard. I don't know if anythings you do really "translate" to snowboarding. Maybe deep powder would feel more like wakeboarding but if it's groomer it's completely different. Go figure it out yourself. 
I think you don't understand what I am saying about the structure of the base. It's the small grooves and the material on the base makes the board slide on snow. If you paint it over, it will be a completely different structure and materiel for the snow.
Most of the board top sheet is laminated because moisture can easily damage paint, that is why you don't see snowboards painted normally.
I think a vinyl wrap on the top would be more durable than paint. Definitely leave the base alone.


----------



## Nitro Zeus (Jul 10, 2019)

dude the structure of the base on a snowboard and the super fine details and all that is like that of and on a wakeboard as well,

and i prefer figuring things out on the fly actually, like if you ever been skydiving you just have to figure it out for yourself especially once you go solo for the first few times controling the parachute by yourself, like that pass fail kind of thing, but for skydiving its on a far more higher level, that no room for failure type of shit, pushing the limits thats what its all about, you need at least 200 skydives to be able to start wingsuiting and thats also my goal, havent been base jumping yet but plan to for sure but brand new skydiving rigging and chutes and all that is $7,000 there abouts, 

so all in all yea im going to do some research for sure, particularly about the base, its not even all the complicated just got to know what you are doing and talking about and what to look for, i dont like half assing shit either,

you have any reccomendations on who to take my business to or who offers custom built and designed boards? i was going to scope out some stuff through google but if you can reccomend some people thats whats up, if not its all good, thanks for the input.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Nitro Zeus said:


> saw some noice Nitro boards but dont like the graphics on the top or base all that much


What makes you like the boards if you don't like the top or base? Also assuming you haven't ridden them?


----------



## Nitro Zeus (Jul 10, 2019)

dude, the brand name, some of the riders in xgames and olympics showcasing boards, also the board itself yea, all personal preference and riding style, just dont like the graphics on it, pretty simple, like finding a dope board, but the fuk is the graphic bruh?, come on now, just like that, nothing complicated


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Nitro Zeus said:


> dude, the brand name, some of the riders in xgames and olympics showcasing boards, also the board itself yea, all personal preference and riding style, just dont like the graphics on it, pretty simple, like finding a dope board, but the fuk is the graphic bruh?, come on now, just like that, nothing complicated


Cool! Would be great if you could share pics of the finished product after it's been wrapped top and bottom.


----------



## Nitro Zeus (Jul 10, 2019)

alright there guy, when i got it all done up and finished ill show the before and after graphics, stay tuned


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I can't wait to see this base disaster.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I can't wait to see this base disaster.


Is this person even real? I feel like this is some kind of troll post.>>


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Nitro Zeus said:


> dude, the brand name, some of the riders in xgames and olympics showcasing boards, also the board itself yea, all personal preference and riding style, just dont like the graphics on it, pretty simple, like finding a dope board, but the fuk is the graphic bruh?, come on now, just like that, nothing complicated


oh boy :surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## Nitro Zeus (Jul 10, 2019)

the fuk? is that whats happening here? how sad, hope your life gets better, attempting to troll random people with bigger balls than you on some online forums?, you must have had it rough in school and had some serious problems at home, graphics are going to be dope as fuk actually, but yea, keep doing you though, lmfao.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Haha, don't feed the troll. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

This thread has inspired me to add some upgrades to my groomer board. Does anyone know where I can get a 30cm wide carbon fiber spoiler?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Soooo much gnarnessness..........


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

:facepalm3:

Dooood,.... hundreds and HUNDREDS of new boards to choose from,... thousands if your willing to go used,...

....And you can't find one with a topsheet & base you like? :blink:

....You're gonna spend hundreds trying unproven methods on an _as of yet_, _*unridden*_ deck just to change the graphics? :blink:

My advice? (2¢) Ride one first. 
You might just hate it. If so? no point in throwing good money after bad. :shrug:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> :facepalm3:
> 
> Dooood,.... hundreds and HUNDREDS of new boards to choose from,... thousands if your willing to go used,...
> 
> ...


Oh he is a pro already despite only had ridden a couple times over 10 years. Didn't you see all the crazy stuff he does?
Pros always ride pro boards other pros ride. Because why would any pro ride non-pro boards? That's just some dogshit.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I vinylwrapped my parachute once because I didn't like graphics, top and bottom. So by that logic, it should be fine on a snowboard, because it's less extreme bro.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Rip154 said:


> I vinylwrapped my parachute once because I didn't like graphics, top and bottom. So by that logic, it should be fine on a snowboard, because it's less extreme bro.


But you only parachute off your couch bro when you fall reaching for your Mountain Dew Xtreme!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Rip154 said:
> 
> 
> > I vinylwrapped my parachute once because I didn't like graphics, top and bottom. So by that logic, it should be fine on a snowboard, because it's less extreme bro.
> ...


I parachute for my Mountain Dew Xtreme on purpose. In these extreme life or death extreme sports, nothing is by accident. Especially not the graphics!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's a proven fact that a better graphic gives you plus 5hp.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Hey Nitroman, how's the project going? I genuinely want to see. 

I'm in the same predicament - I think Union have mad buzz globally, and their team is fcking sick, but I don't like the look of their bindings, so I'm trying to find a place that will make their bindings look and function exactly the same as my trusty Burton bindings. 

I don't do things half-assed either, so if the place can make those awesome Union bindings [awesome coz their team is fcking sick - I've never ridden them mind you] ride like my Burtons even if it costs more than simply buying another pair of Burtons, at least I'll know it's a job well done. 

Give us an update!


----------

